# Saugeye leadcore?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

What water temp do you guys start fishing deep water with the leadcore? Had some success late November and December last year


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

This time of year I start fishing shallower clear till freeze up. There is no need for lead core saugeye fishing! I know a guy that uses down riggers in summer at Alum, thing is he has never caught a saugeye doing it. Not sure where these ideas come from but know lots of people think them.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anytime after the lakes turnover in the fall, and at iceout is a good time for leadcore in deeper lakes. I routinely pull fish from 20 to 30 FOW. I use wider wobbling cranks in warmer water and subtle stick baits in cooler water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This time of year I start fishing shallower clear till freeze up. There is no need for lead core saugeye fishing! I know a guy that uses down riggers in summer at Alum, thing is he has never caught a saugeye doing it. Not sure where these ideas come from but know lots of people think them.


They're a different breed on them muskingum watershed lakes😂🤣. Joking...
Seriously though pulling lead core in deeper water has always been a fall to early winter staple down there. You will also see guys jigging minnows and/or vibes out in deep water off of roadbeds this time of year. 
I did some of my first ever saugeye fishing down there when I was real young. It was always common to see a majority working deep and only a few working shallow. Not at all saying the shallow tactics won't work. We a know they will,like you said. Also lots of jigging bridges too. At tappen and clendenning. Something I'd never thing to do at alum except MAYBE up north at Howard road this time of year due to the deep depths.


----------

